# DivorceCorp, a Hollywood Solution to Prevent and Stop Divorce



## rabbislatkin (Sep 23, 2013)

My wife and I recently came across a trailer for a new documentary called DivorceCorp. We don’t really know much about the people behind the documentary and when we recommend something, we usually carefully research who they are and what their approach is. That being said, it is a frightening portrayal of the family court system and the multi-billion dollar industry of divorce. While films are made to dramatize the situation, they raise some important issues that many who are contemplating divorce may not think about.

Many view divorce as a way out of their misery to a better life. Divorce Corp shows you that it may not necessarily be the case. Child custody battles can be brutal and when all is said and done you may have found yourself spending a small fortune for lawyers fees. Furthermore, your lawyer may make things worse as their main concern is that you win. This may mean making suggestions that are a lot harsher than you would like. Even if you divorce your spouse, you ex is still the mother or father of your child. You may still have an emotional connection and for you it’s not just cutthroat business like it is for your attorney.

There are even those who begin the divorce process and then decide they would like to reconcile with their spouse but are strongly urged against it by their lawyers. The lawyers would rather break up a family than lose their case.

Kudos to this group of individuals who have the ability to bring this awareness to the public eye and we are hoping that it will help couples reconsider the consequences of divorce on their family. We wanted to let you know of the documentary in case it could be of assistance to readers here at TAM.


----------

